# 2005 John Deere ZTRAK 737



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

hello, any one know the correct clearance between coils on FH680D Kawasaki engine and flywheel?


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I've always used a cereal box or business card.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rmankty,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland tractor forum.

A business card will do fine. I always clean the magnet faces on the flywheel while I'm in there (and the core faces on old coils, but your coils are new so no problem there).

I've got a Z-trac 777 that hasn't given me any trouble to date other than two belts (the drive belt and the pump belt). Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you--dealership was not forthcoming except to tell me to use a business card. Those coils were over $70 a piece. I found out from kawasaki .008 to .016 inch air gap between pickups of ignition coil and the two pole plates. The pole plates they didnt mention. I need to align the pole plates under coils first--then use business card--right? should flywheel turn free? or how do i do that ie get pole plates under coil to measure air gap? Thank you all for your assistance


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes. Align the pole plates under coils first--then use business card.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

When I was a kid I tried to be a lot more extreme and anal while working on things. I'd locate the closest point in the flywheel's rotation and insert two pieces of notebook paper at that point. For whatever reason I was convinced the closer, the better and I'd have a hotter spark. You could say I've relaxed a lot since back then.


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thank you*



EdF said:


> Yes. Align the pole plates under coils first--then use business card.


 Thats what I wanted to know thank you very much,with hyd drive im hoping if i can push unit freely flywheel will turn freely. !st time ive done this and not alot of room cowling in the way-looks like moving engine back in frame only to remove the cowling for easier access.


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thank you !!! One last question*

Hello! Thank you for your answers--can I turn flywheel by hand or what??? Thank you for your answers !!! I understand if I pull plugs it should turn easier right? also turn in clockwise direction only or no matter? Thank you!


----------

